

An Economist Shows How Imitation Can Sometimes Beat Innovation - ASquare
http://www.gsb.stanford.edu/news/headlines/chris-tonetti-economist-shows-how-imitation-can-sometimes-beat-innovation

======
thebear
In this context, it's interesting to look at the history of the label "Made in
Germany." It was mandated by the British in 1887 to distinguish true British
products from cheap imitations of inferior quality, the latter coming mostly
from Germany. And now look what happened. Could it be that the Samwer brothers
are the vanguard of a golden age of German software products?

